# Rundreise Südnorwegen



## SutjeUnterwegs (26. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen, 

bin neu hier im Forum und hab auch gleich ne Frage.
Ich fahr mit zwei Kumpels vom 12.07. - 23.07. nach Norwegen. Bis jetzt ist nur die Fähre nach Kristiansand gebucht und die erste Anlaufstelle ist Birkeland, der "Rest" ist noch offen.
Wir wollen überwiegend "wild" zelten und (was auch sonst) angeln.
Wir haben uns gedacht eine kleine "Rundfahrt" durch Südnorwegen zu machen, wobei wir nicht zuviel Zeit im Auto verbringen wollen, also nicht zuweit in den Noreden fahren wollen. Habt ihr ein paar "Geheimtipps", wo man ein paar schöne Tage in der Natur, an einem schönen kleinen Fluss o.ä. verbringen kann und nebenbei auch noch die ein oder andere Bachforelle fängt?
Bin neugierig auf alle Tipps, Vorschläge und Erfahrungsberichte von euch.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus

Hannes


----------



## Jan77 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rundreise Südnorwegen*

Also wenn Ihr bei dem Traumwetter erstmal nach Birkeland fahrt, 
ohne dem Bystranda in Kristiansand einen Besuch abzustatten, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 

Der Bystranda ist ein kleiner lauschiger Strand mitten in Kristiansand. Häufig mit Live-DJ und dementsprechenden männlichen und vor allem weiblichen Publikum. Zu fuß vom Color Line Terminal etwa 15min. Mit dem Auto drei Minuten mit Parkplatz direkt am Strand. 

Auf dem Weg nach Birkeland ruhig Lillesand mitnehmen, dort gibt es einen Campingplatz etwa 6min vom Centrum entfernt. Auch sehr nett im Sommer. Supermärkte und der beste Burgerladen an der E18 gleich um die Ecke. Ob Ihr danach noch ins Landesinnere wollt wird sich zeigen.

Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich der Besuch des Flusses welcher durch Birkeland fliesst. Namen habe ich zur Zeit nicht parat, ist aber ein großer, mit Lachsen, Forellen, Hechten. Angel-Lizenz bekommt Ihr im Postamt von Birkeland. Viel Spaß


----------



## SutjeUnterwegs (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rundreise Südnorwegen*

Moin nochmal,

das hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an. Vielen Dank. Da haben wir dann ja schon die ersten beiden Stationen unserer Reise fest eingeplant. 

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob es sinnvoller ist von Birkeland Richtung Evje zu fahren und an der Otra zu angeln, oder lieber erst weiter Richtung Norden nach Amli oder noch weiter? 
Über die Otra hab ich schon viel gelesen, aber was ist mit den Gewässern um Amli, Tjönnefoss oder Fyresdal, kennt sich da jemand aus und hat nen Tipp für ein gemütliches Plätzchen, wo man ein paar Tage verweilen kann und nebenbei noch gut angeln kann?

Gruß Hannes


----------



## sven1910 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Rundreise Südnorwegen*

Also nach Evje würde ich auf jeden fall fahren. Da ist es wirklich traumhaft schön! Und fischen kann man da auch sehr gut und die Angellizenz ist dort auch sehr günstig da es dort keine Lachse gibt dafür aber Forellen.


----------



## Matzinger (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Rundreise Südnorwegen*

Schau mal in meinem Profil den Reisbericht an. Da steht eine Menge über die Otra und die Mandalselva drin.

Evje kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Herrlich. Je weiter nördlicher Du die Otra entlangfährst, umso kleiner werden die Forellen !


----------

